# I think my Garye is gone.



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

It's been days now since I last saw her and she hasn't shown up with the other ferals. Usually she shows up at least once a week. I've tried visiting the feral flock at different hours, but no Garye.

WAAAAAAHHHH. GARYE'S GONE.

There will never be another Garye. 

Now I have to find another pigeon to love. At least Bronson is still around and Sue.

But they'll never be another Garye.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

I'm sorry to hear Garye is missing.  
Didn't you mention she had a mate? If so, can you pick out her mate in the flock? Is the mate gone as well?

I hope she returns soon *&* safely.

Cindy


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Don't give up on Garye just yet, I'm sure she's just taking a mini vacation and will be back soon  Tooter made me believe in miracles and that a reunion is always possible no matter what we may think!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

NOOOOOOOOO! I can't believe Garye is GONE!!

Squeaks is extremely upset! He knows she hasn't shown up for dance lessons lately, but figured she was busy.

Have you seen HAROLD????

Squeaks and I will SEND THE BEST HUGS AND THOUGHTS FOR HER SAFE RETURN!!!

(yes, we are keeping Tooter in mind also as a hopeful sign!!)


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I agree .. don't give up just yet. Garye just may be very busy with her personal life and will soon be back. I really hope you see her again and very soon!

Terry


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Here's hopin'!

Pidgey


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

I'm sorry to hear that Garye might be gone Please don't dispair totally yet and as others have mentioned. Even if she never shows up again, please don't think she may have met her fate. There could be a number of explanations to why she's no longer there without it being a worst case scenario. Also, if you never see her again, take comfort in knowing that you played such a vital role in her well being. You provided her and that little flock good food each day. This would have increased their chances in the wild 10 fold, not to mention gave them the added energy and fuel to help them meet the challenges of being wild birds.

Hope she shows up soon so you can enjoy her presense again.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I hope Garye shows up soon, and is hopefully just laying on eggs somewhere.  Try not to worry too much!!!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Garye, please do not despair. The very first thing I thought of was my Tooter. You know he was missing for over SEVEN months and eventually came home. I am hoping that maybe Garye the pigeon is lying low after maybe seeing a hawk, or maybe fell in love, you know they are very good in that area. 

~KEEPING POSITIVE THOUGHTS FOR YOU.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I hope she turns up again. I remember years ago I e-mailed John to say that I feared that Droopy, who I had fed every day, was no more. She turned up again and continued to do so for seyeral years. Sadly, she disappeared last year 7 years after I first spotted her.

Not knowing what has happened to our free flying ferals is difficult.

Cynthia


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm so sorry to hear Garye hasn't shown up to eat, I sure hope it is temporary and that maybe she is busy with eggs and such.

I agree with everyone, don't give up hope, it is too soon.

Sending happy thoughts and prayers for Garye and you.


----------



## jazaroo (Jan 1, 2006)

If it's any consolation to you, there was a particular bird in the feral flock I feed that I grew attached to that disappeared as well. After two weeks of not seeing him I kind of gave up on ever seeing him again. About six months later he showed up looking in very good condition and there was no mistaking it was him, through his very unique set of markings. He came right up like old times.

Don't give up, he may return yet.

Ron


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Do not give up! She may be egg sitting. There was a feral couple that use to come and eat at my house. For the longest time I thought that something terrible had happened to one of the mates. Then one day three showed up, not too long after there were four. 

Feather


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Oh I do hope you are all right. It's not like Garye to disappear for so long a period.

I'll miss her if she's gone for good. I don't think I've ever seen another pigeon like her.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I hope she'll suprise you tomorrow.
I know how worried you must be. We all are. We love our Garye.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Garye said:


> Oh I do hope you are all right. It's not like Garye to disappear for so long a period.
> 
> I'll miss her if she's gone for good. I don't think I've ever seen another pigeon like her.



Hi Garye,

I'm asking God to watch over her wherever she may be and that He addresses your concerns.


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Thanks everyone. Today - still no Garye. I don't know. If she's just gone off for a while, this is the longest time away for her.

I'll always keep looking for her.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

So sorry that Garye is still missing. Here's hoping that she shows up soon!


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I keep wondering... how many people here come across a "Garye" in their flocks. I think there were two people here who did. When I think of that bird, I keep thinking that I rarely see a pigeon that looked like her.

Too bad I can't find another bird in the flock that does. She was indeed one of a kind.

Man, do I wish she would come back. I always enjoyed seeing her running towards me. She was just the cutest little thing!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Garye, I feel for you because I know how much you loved your Garye. I just hope she is sitting on eggs someplace. Keep up the faith.


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

Garye,

Sorry to hear that your little girl is not showing up. It is worrying - I know a few of the individuals that I have got to close to ( 2 that I have helped with bad feet and released) that I no longer see. I, like Maggie, like to think that perhaps they are nesting instead.

Fingers crossed she shows up soon. 

Tania xx


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Garye,

I know she was quite a special little lady and you are quite close to her. I can imagine how much you miss her. I hope you can come to terms with all this if she does not return, but I do hope she is okay.

Sending a BIG hug your way.


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Well I have seen a kid of hers hanging with the flock. I call it Chubby. Chubby likes to have its own space. I was watching it hanging out with the ferals on top of a store. A pigeon would try to fly near it to land next to it and Chubby would snap at it with his beak to make it fly away. Kinda funny to watch. Chubby's got a certain personality. I may adopt it as my next pigeon friend if I don't see Garye any more. Chubby's the closest to looking like Garye of all the pigeons I've seen.

Or I may try to bond with Bronson.

But Garye and I were close (at least I thought we were.) She'd spend moments with me just watching and examining me, trying to figure me out. The only pigeon who did that. Like she was interested. That's what made her special. That's why I liked her so much. She was bold too. Come right up to me when the others were hesitant.

No, there'll never be another Garye. I can only look for someone who vaguely resembles her in personality and looks.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Keep the faith, Garye, as hard as that is! We're not giving up hope YET! Mr. Squeaks said to tell you that!

BTW, is HAROLD still around???


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

The trouble with Harold is that he looks like any other pigeon. I only recognize him when he's chasing Garye when he feels the need "to keep the nest warm". Otherwise, I can't pick him out of the crowd.

I'm always going to keep a lookout for Garye. I haven't given up entirely - yet.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Garye said:


> The trouble with Harold is that he looks like any other pigeon. I only recognize him when he's chasing Garye when he feels the need "to keep the nest warm". Otherwise, I can't pick him out of the crowd.
> 
> I'm always going to keep a lookout for Garye. *I haven't given up entirely *- yet.



EXCELLENT! WE ARE ALL HELPING YOU "WATCH!"  

HUGS and LOVE


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I thought that this e-mail I received from some pigeon-rescuer friends today might be of interest and possibly comfort (BTW "cobbies" is the word they use for squeakers, because I named a squeaker I found resting in the cobblestones "Cobby"):

_For the past two and a half months K and I have been very depressed as one afternoon during November of last year, Charlene our beautiful bluebar/white pigeon cross, flew off early whilst feeding the park pidges. She flew-off north, in a direction not usually favoured by our pigeon gangs.

Since Charlene disappeared in November we hadn’t seen her - that was until yesterday, when she turned-up in the park as usual with all the other pidges. She looked petite and healthy.

It is strange as Charlene was courted by many local pigeons in the park, and, in our garden - but showed no interest. We can only presume that she found one of the interlopers to our park-pidge group attractive and flew-off with him and had some squabs. (We have about 15 new park Cobbies just now). 

K had been miserable as she loves CharliePidge. Now we marvel once more at how resourceful and resilient these pidges are _


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Well maybe Garye will show up again some day. It has recently been getting crowded with many new pigeons coming to the parking lot due to the cold weather we've been having. So maybe she felt crowded out.

Sue, another pigeon, was also gone for a long time and then she showed up yesterday like nothing had happened.

I'll keep my fingers crossed that Garye will show up once again.


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*I hope your*

pijie comes back. Maybe the nosey rosey members can send their help your way..heeehee..

Andi


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

andinla said:


> pijie comes back. Maybe the nosey rosey members can send their help your way..heeehee..
> 
> Andi


Believe me, Andi, we are "nosing" around as much as we can! A lot of territory to cover!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Garye, please keep the faith and be patient. _Your girl *will* show up again.  _


----------



## Aias (Nov 9, 2006)

i am so sorry for the loss of your father, i just lost a close friend at the end of january myself. and now sir duchess has disappeared. i hope garye and sir duchess went on a retreat together and that is why we havent seen them lately.


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I'm sorry to hear about your loss, Aias. But if your Sir Duchess is anything like Garye, he's probably on the "other side." Maybe they're both hanging around my father.

Anyways, it's always comforting to think my father has Garye to keep him company. He always liked animals.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Garye,

There is a whole gang of pigeons up there, and they are with my dad too. He SO loved his racing pigeons as well as animals.

Your dad is running with a good crowd.


----------

